# The nicest thing any one (really 40 ones) has ever done for me



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I first joined CS in February of 08 after lurking for a few months (3 I think) I had thought that I had read enough that I would get kicked out of the community in the first few days.

I joined CS to learn more about cigars and to find some like minded folks to talk about them with. I didn't know what a Herf was, didn't know what a Bomb was, didn't know a BOTL from a Gorilla (apparently they are the same :ss)

I discovered relatively shortly after coming here the great community that it was but still felt on the fringe as I am sure many of our new members do there first little while here. But slowly and surely I posted a little more and I got some responses, names started to look familiar etc. Then it happened, I got home from work one day and there was a package there, yup my first CS bomb. I was positively euphoric thinking that someone would do something like that for a perfect stranger. Old Sailor was the first and I will never forget Dave for that. I also discovered that you could get other Gorillas addresses.

So in my days at CS I have tossed out a couple of bombs of my own, and I have to say it is one of the greatest feelings to know that you made someones day or week a little happier or brighter. Even if the moment is fleeting we need to revel in it.

Along the way I met this loud mouthed obnoxious guy from Jersey that just seemed to love to bust peoples balls. Al and I had a rocky start but we have become great friends over the months and shared many a late night smoke in the Chat Room.

I have confided in Al how much I desire not to be bombed, that to me it is about giving not receiving. It took him some time but Al got me to realize that sometimes being gracious and allowing others to be generous is a gift in itself so I resigned myself to the fact that I could not prevent from being bombed completely on CS without leaving this place and that wasn't going to happen. Some other great BOTL's were involved in helping me to understand the give and let give of CS Scott, Simon, Jordan thank you for showing me that being a stubborn ass isn't always the right approach and that sometimes you just have to suck it up.

So come to about July 27 and Al sends me this link http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=171791 his description of how I felt when I read it was spot on. It made me ill to think that all those people where giving of what they had to me. I actually considered leaving the board, I was beside myself..........I mean it when I say I am not good at receiving, it comes from long patterns of not thinking I am worthy of it. I fortified myself and decided that I would be happy and gracious for what was being undertaken for me.

I had no idea what it could be, I was pretty sure it wasn't cigars but other than that I was stumped.

What arrived at my house yesterday is not justified by the pictures not in any way shape or form.

40 Gorillas came together and came up with a plan and executed it flawlessly. For those that know me my 1st passion after my family is Fishing, I have been fishing since I was 4 years old and it is easily my favorite thing to do. I fly fish, spin cast, troll, surf fish, downrig, bait cast, ice fish you name it. But spin casting has always been my favorite, I have plenty of equipment and I am picky about what i use. I have had countless conversation with Al about my likes and dislikes of fishing equipment (sneaky bastard)

So what shows up at my door a custom built rod built just for me by fellow CSer steelheaderdu when I first opened it I was like wow very nice rod I wonder what it is so I looked at it more carefuly and when I saw the inscription I almost fainted. _

Built for the Legend Silverfox _at that point I had to sit down, Al was buzzing my blackberry to come to the chat but I couldn't do it I was completely out of it so then Al hits my bberry again and tells me to read my PM here is that PM

Silverfox aka the Legend, aka Shawn,

 I'm not really a writer or a speaker so I will go with what the hockey players always say, "just try and keep it simple".

 If you are reading this you have before you a "gift" from forty some gorillas that know you are someone special. 





Who better to build you a rod than a BOTL. John Dwitt (steelheaderdu) is a custom rod builder, and owner of Magic Wand Fly Rods as well as a CS member. John was commissioned by US to build you your very own custom rod. John did his best to keep the colors of the Canadian flag as well as Silver as the theme for your fishing rod.

  Below you will find a note sent from John to me with the details of your custom fishing rod made by his hands.



 Al,

  Please let Silverfox know this rod was built with the highest quality
  epoxies available, designed specifically for rod building.

  The cork grips have been custom turned and have rubberized cork composite
  on either end to resist wear & tear....it also adds a little custom look
  to the rod.

  The reel seat is from Fuji as is the guide set. The guide set is
  comprised of the Fuji SiC concept guides. Please see info below for a
  tutorial on your guide set and guide spacing:

 http://www.fujitackle.com.au/concept.htm

 http://www.fujitackle.com.au/rings.htm

  This guide set is truly exceptional, second only to the Gold Cermet
  produced by Fuji. I believe the guide set is the most important part of
  the fishing rod as it's the only component that touches the line. The
  SiCs are durable, lightweight, and the SiC ring is incredibly slick and
  strong. These far surpass the guide sets you'll find on ANY factory rod.

  Last we have the Rainshadow blank... The action is fast, the power is medium. 
 This company specializes in
  components only--no finished rods-- as to cater exclusively to the rod
  builder. They work to create the perfect blank for any fishing
  application. Their time and energy is focused solely on making the best
  blank possible. 


  John
 http://www.magicwandflyrods.com




 Shawn, with our best wishes we all hope that God grants you the peace and time to enjoy it.

 With much respect,

 [OT] Loki 
 Av8tor152d 
 Conch Republican  
 rck70 
 rwhit37 
 shaggy 
 ir13
 awsmith4 
 Don Fernando 
 DragonMan 
 gnukfu 
 ja3480 
 JordanWexler 
 massphatness 
 Mikepd 
 Old Sailor 
 r-ice 
 shilala 
 SmokeyNL 
 ssutton219 
 stearns 
 TripleF 
 Costa
 Dball
 houdini
 Johnnykay5
Jquirit
 Mikeandshellie2
 Mr.Maduro
 RailRunner
RHnewFie
 Scimmia
 Tobii
 CB_2
 molarman777
shvictor
 ucubed
 steelheaderdu (Player to be named later, now you know why)
Hk3
 ahc4353​ I didn't quite make it through the whole thing the first time or the second time in fact.

Never in my life has anyone done something so special for me I don't even know how to begin to say thank you. What you have done for me I will never ever forget. The people on this list cannot even begin to understand, I don't even think I fully get it. The simple response is thank you, but it doesn't work. I wish I could hug every single one of you, I wish I could snap my fingers and grant all of your lifes wishes, I wish I could use my mental powers to rid you of any demons that haunt you. Most of all I wish I was able to thank each one of you in person.

There are two other parts to this gift, a smokin hot reel to sit on this custom beauty A Shimano Stradic the Cadillac of reels in my opinion. And apparently there was sufficient left over that a donation to the troops is being made in my name.

I am humbled and grateful thank you all, I am proud to consider you amongst my friends and honored to be in your company.

Shawn





































I will post a couple of pics of hte completed set up when the reel gets here


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

You deserve it my friend, please enjoy it. Knowing that you were made happy by something I was able to do for you is all I need after all you've done for me.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Fishing! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0052.gif


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Enjoy Shawn. Thanks for all you bring to CS as a wonderful BOTL.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

in the same way that you fight for words that put the emotions out there, we feel the same way. i think i can speak for everyone involved when i simply say "the pleasure was completely ours." you have done so much for me personally, and for about half of CS (if not more). i promise, and hold me to this, if i ever meet you in life, a big hug is coming your way :tu

thanks again, as if that meant a tenth of what words could express

Ben


----------



## Chiefs~Wifey (Jul 21, 2008)

A wonderful gift for a wonderful guy! Great job to all who were a part of this.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Enjoy brother, this couldn't of been given to a nicer guy. May you get a lifetime of enjoyment from it and remember all those who care about you when you do.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

stearns said:


> in the same way that you fight for words that put the emotions out there, we feel the same way. i think i can speak for everyone involved when i simply say "the pleasure was completely ours." you have done so much for me personally, and for about half of CS (if not more). i promise, and hold me to this, if i ever meet you in life, a big hug is coming your way :tu
> 
> thanks again, as if that meant a tenth of what words could express
> 
> Ben


Ben I couldn't have said it better myself!!
Shawn enjoy every cast you take and fish you catch! One way shape or form were all with you Pal! :tu:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Shawn, you are what ClubStogie is all about. You are what most of us strive to be. Enjoy that Rig, and we want to see lots of pics of fish caught on that beauty.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i swear, if you dont catch some fishies, i want my 40th of the rod back 

stearns


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Gang, that's one of the coolest things I've ever witnessed. Nice going!!!! :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Besides the Bombs you send out, the gifts you give and the trades you completely over kill us with..you have been a friend to all of us. Enjoy Shawn!








Shawn (humbly #2 next to the LEGEND)


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I wish I was part of this...you really deserve this Shawn. Enjoy!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Enjoy, Fox. There's a reason 40 guys came together to make this happen. You are that reason. And you deserve the accolades and love being heaped upon you. Accept it, relish it and rejoice in it. This world has so much wrong with it, but acts like this make me think there's hope for us out there.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Shawn, as a fellow lover of angling, I am thrilled to have been a part of this "We Appreciate You" gift.

Just knowing the possible joy it would bring you upon receipt, but also for many, many, many angling adventures made my mind drift with imaginations of the fish that would tempt to escape you. Still does

When AL inquired about a spinning reel I suggested the Stradic, knowing that was, as you say, "the Cadillac". 

I look forward to many fishing reports and pics of the fish that DIDN"T GET AWAY!!


Thanks for being YOU!! :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

"So in my days at CS I have tossed out a couple of bombs of my own"

Under statment of the year!! 

MAJOR props to everyone who participated in this!!! YOU GUYS ROCK! :bl

That is an awesome BOMB!!!! KUDOS!!!!!

I was in no way affiliated with this bomb...Just giving props!


BUT thanks for the idea...........BITCHES....


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I couldn't be even a tiny bit happier for you.
You're a good man, Shawn. Thanks for sharing your happiness, and Thank You for allowing us to feel the way we do right now. :tu


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Well ladies and gentlemen, this is history- we will be talking about this special bomb for a long long time. Bombs of cigars are great, but the making of a special rod for a BOTL based on personal knowledge of that individual is something special.

THIS IS CS HISTORY


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

I consider myself one of those newbies still on the fringe. I have much to learn about cigars and have gained a ton of knowledge just by reading all that has been placed on this amazing site. But it is not the knowledge that is passed along that brought me here. It is generocity like what has just been displayed (again) that brought me here. In a time when I was beginning to wonder what happened to general human decency I found this place. I am amazed. Fox, enjoy the rod.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm sitting with John now actually enjoying a few cigars and beers out by the pool. He had me pull up this post on my iPhone to look at. 

Nice rod! Great bomb! Good on ya John!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Shawn those gorillas did a great job on sending you that bomb of a beatyful fishing hardware. If your in the area I'd love to see ya use that puppy to catch a few fish in person:tu:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

In good health, and lots of fish Shawn!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice rod!!! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Shawn, you deserved this more then anybody else on CS. You are one of the most generous and caring people I met here and participating in this gift was something I didn't have to think about. I am honored that I was asked to participate and to be a member of the group of wild gorilla's that showed you the love you showed to us over the last couple of months.

Al, thnx for organizing this and asking me to be a part of it.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

i'm glad it landed, you deserve it. I was trying to make you think you got like 800 cigars or something heh:chk


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely one of the most heartfelt, personal, and special gifts from BOTLs to one hell of a BOTL.
Nice job, guys, and you should try to wear out that rod as soon and as often as possible.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

shawn...you deserve it no matter what you say. i admit i had doubts about you when you joined up, and we talked about this, i am glad that things turned out the way they did. you have total realized the CS way in your actions and thoughts toward others in our community. i was just a small part of this and i am totally glad that i did it. sometimes i second guess things i send out but this one i never did for a minute. 

all i ask, as i do with all my bombs, is that you dont reatailiate against me, PIF it please. if no targets come to mind then send it to the troops.

thanks for bein you bro.....hope to see ya next month:tu


----------



## phiphika1453 (Jul 29, 2008)

Truly awesome Silver.

Sorry I wrote this and its a little off topic, but I wanted to say it...

I am pretty new here, and don't quite know who everyone is yet, but reading what you guys have done for Silver has impressed me very much. I am an active member of several internet forums and this forum as a whole has impressed me beyond belief.

I kept seeing these 'bombs' everyone was sending, but they never seemed more than just, "I got too many cigars let's send some out." Now I realize its more than that. The laptop that is in the process of being given to another members daughter and this personalized hand-made rod is just amazing. It's cool to find a little pocket of society that still believes in others before self.

So to all of you who provide a place of entertainment and friendship, thanks. This place ROCKS!!! Now I just need to build up a collection and buy a rocket. Who sells rockets?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty freakin cool! 

Once your reel shows up you will have to take her fishin and post pics of your first catch!

Enjoy! :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice work fellas!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Shawn, I haven't had the chance to really get to know you that well myself yet. But having seen the posts by you and from others that you have done things for such as my nephew Russ (rck70) I am honored to have been able to be a part of this for such a great guy . You deserve it and so much more. 

Here's to many hours of fishing enjoyment. :tu


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I wish I was part of this...you really deserve this Shawn. Enjoy!!!


I'll second that, and I don't even know you  The generosity on this site is almost dangerously shocking; we seem to live in a world where bad things happen all the time, and do, with no true sense of decency or respect left to counter them.

Yet, it seems that you are one of the better people one meets in life, and the forty others who have shown you that are also in a class of their own. I'm an English major, I consider my articulation one of my prized possessions that will hopefully see me through life, but I'm never any good at these meaningful sort of exchanges; I'm a bit self-conscious I suppose.

However, be that as it may, you are obviously a good person who deserves this, and I am truly very glad that people got together and made it happen in such a touching and wonderful. I for one would consider the highest honor if our paths should chance to meet someday in any form.

Congratulations Shawn! :tu And kudos to the others, too. :ss

Kegan :cb


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done guys. Great gift to an outstanding member of CS. Enjoy Shawn, I hope we get to see pics of the "booty" you catch with the set up..


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well deserved my friend! It is a pleasure to know you!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

beautiful :tu
amazing hit on a deserving BOTL


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted to add, that due to the nature of this hit I did not post a sign-up sheet. Now, I wish I had, as I can see so many other gorillas that wanted to be a part of this.

As Shawn said the extra funds that were raised will be donated in his name to the Troop Fund.

If anyone would like to donate to the Troop Fund in Shawns name please contact Fred (macms) for details as I have set this up with him. (Please also copy me on the PM so you can be included on the, Who's Who of The Fox Beating Roster!)

Thank you,
Al

P.S.
I think he likes it. :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Volt said:


> Well done guys. Great gift to an outstanding member of CS. Enjoy Shawn, I hope we get to see pics of the "booty" you catch with the set up..


But lets be clear. Not pics of your booty....:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

This thread makes me smile.

Fox, you're a class act, and the guy who taught me what a bomb was, and all of my PIF's always include your name, always. You are a legend man, not for what you give people, but how you make them feel.

Karma's a bitch, ain't it? :ss

Great job Al, you're a class dude as well.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> This thread makes me smile.
> 
> Fox, you're a class act, and the guy who taught me what a bomb was, and all of *my PIF's always include your name*, always. You are a legend man, not for what you give people, but how you make them feel.
> 
> ...


Why not add his address?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Shawn.....this is just a small token of appreciation for all you do here at CS. I have been here for only a short time, but in that time i have seen and been touched by your sincere generosity. It was our pleasure to in some small way show you how much you mean to the jungle.

Enjoy
Russ


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Shawn, you know I'm very new to this community but when Al honoured me by asking me to join, I didn't have to think. The answer was "Yes"! I'm glad you liked your gift. If anyone deserves it, it is you. Now, for the final gift from me to you, I'm going to donate something to the troops.

Shawn, enjoy your rod and keep fishing!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Shawn, your A-ONE in my books.....grasshopper!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

As has been said before, this is the definition of CS. Well done lads. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

RailRunner said:


> Shawn, you know I'm very new to this community but when Al honoured me by asking me to join, I didn't have to think. The answer was "Yes"! I'm glad you liked your gift. If anyone deserves it, it is you. *Now, for the final gift from me to you, I'm going to donate something to the troops.*
> 
> Shawn, enjoy your rod and keep fishing!


I knew I liked this guy!

That's just awesome!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Enjoy Shawn! What goes around comes around and its was your turn buddy! You have many memories to be had with your new beauty!


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Shawn,

Congrats on the new rod. 

I will tell you that as I was lurking through the threads I kept seeing the Silver Fox person getting thanks for passing cigars to this person and that person, so I thought if this is how it is on CS I want to be a part of it.

Your a great ambassador to CS and the world of cigars but I hate to tell you will get back 10 fold what you give!


Molar/Jason


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats Shawn. You really are what CS is all about and it is great to see your generocity is being rewarded:tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry this post was so long in coming. I haven't had the opportunity to sit down to the computer until now.

The me just say this was one of the coolest projects I've ever been a part of, and I'm thrilled I was selected to build the rod.

Al did an incredible job of organizing this bomb, and a big thank you to those who contributed. Al also did a wonderful job of "stealthily" getting very pertinent info from Fox so we could build the perfect rod for his fishing applications!

Enjoy the rod, Fox. I hope it brings you years of enjoyment. I can't wait to see the fisrt pictures.

-John


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Enjoy the rod Shawn, I am proud to have been a part


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad we all could collaborate on a nice meaningful hit on Shawn. Enjoy and thanks for all you do on CS.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I just read this...another reason to love the jungle....that's just awesome guys!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received a $25 donation to the troops from RailRunner in Shawn's name. :tu

Thank you very much for supporting the troops.

Fred


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go Railrunner :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The CS Troop Supporters just received a $40 donation from all of the guys who bombed the Legend. :tu

*Thank you very much men for your generosity and support of the troops!* :u

bazookajoe, macms and newcigarz


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

A one of a kind for a one of a kind!! Enjoy it my friend, you deserve it!! :tu :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

as Ron Burghandy would say...

GREAT ODANS RAVEN!!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't believe I never posted this (I wrote it in another program). I guess I really am old.

Well, better late (real late) than never!

If someone would have told me 9 months ago that you could develop quality friendships via a forum I would have said you're nuts. Well, how wrong I would have been. I have made many friends here at CS over the past nine months, one being Silverfox. I have had many a cyber cigar with Shawn in my time here. We discuss not only cigars but life, family and hobbies as well. 
Shawn always had told me that he prefers to bomb verses being bombed. He just enjoys bringing a smile and wants nothing in return. I respected that for a while, then you just see that sometimes, someone, deserves a little something. Watching Shawn's contribution to this board over the months I felt he should be treated as he treats others here but what to do? One night after a cyber cigar with the Fox it hit me! Fishing, the man loves fishing!! Fished since he was 4 years old. Hummmmmm. So now I had a IDEA but I needed help. I sent a PM to a few gorillas looking for that help and the response was overwhelming! The Fox hit was on!

I'm am so glad that this turned out so well. I want to thank the 39 gorillas that made this idea a reality. Without them it just does not happen, period.

Shawn, thank you for hurling me down the slope at a speed greater than sound. Thank you for your friendship. Thank you for just being you.

One day we will have that cigar in person. I truly look forward to that day.

I hope that rig brings many years of enjoyment and memories.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> I can't believe I never posted this (I wrote it in another program). I guess I really am old.


I guess you're really really old, cuz I read this before somewhere :ss


----------

